# Puppy food vs All Stages food



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

We are just about to bring home a 10 week old miniature poodle. I have not had a puppy in 17 years, and the different kinds of food are more than a little overwhelming. I have a very basic question. 

It has always been my understanding that puppies needed different food, maybe differing percentages of protein, calcium, etc. from that for adult dogs. So what are your thoughts on all life stages food? I understand that the manufacturer is saying the food is good for all life stages, but how can that be if puppies and adults need different foods?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Puppies don't need a special diet.

when I got the poof (temperance), I fed her puppy food (wellness canned and puppy kibble) until she was 12 weeks old, then shifted her to adult food. I think I did puppy food for her because when I got her she was super young. The "breeder" I got her from thought the litter was 7-8 weeks old, but when we got home and did the math, she was only 5 weeks! 

Hindsight I really didn't need to do that. Seelie went straight to adult. My puppy before was a cairn terrier and she was fed adult. 

My new baby is coming here and will be raw fed since this is how I feed. She will be fed the exact same diet as my other dogs. I will go easy on liver for a while, but she'll still get an organ mix.


----------

